# 2005 Polaris Ranger 500 4x4 trouble...



## lugnut1009 (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm working on an older friends Ranger 500 and it doesn't seem to be charging the battery. I ohmed out the stator and all seems good there so far, can anyone tell me how to test the voltage regulator? Got any idea where I can find a wiring diagram for it? And what are the relay looking things under the front hood? 


Thanks in advance guys.


----------

